# Computer desk (competion entry)



## stix (18 May 2007)

I have chosen to design and make a computer desk/workstation for my competition entry. I hope to make it from Ash, but as not really done any work in hardwood I'm still not sure.

These pictures are the initial design from ideas that have been floating round my head for a few months.

The desk will be going in our loft conversion that has a narrow flight of stairs with two tight winds so the desk will be made in 3 pieces (right & left hand cabinets and desk top) and be assembled up in the room.

The room also will be used as a guest bedroom so I am trying to hide the keyboard, mouse, printer & scanner in drawers or cupboards - I can't think of a way to hide the monitor & speakers so they will have to stay on show :?












The cables for each of the components to connect to the PC will be able to go through these cut-outs at the back of each cabinet. 





I intend to box in the cables between the two cabinets when I can think of a way to do it (hammer). I haven't yet sorted out all the hardware for the drawer runners and door hinges either so there's still a fair bit of work to be done on the design.

Your comments/feedback/criticism is most welcome as I have very little experience of designing anything in wood.


Cheers
Steve


----------



## Shultzy (18 May 2007)

Steve, an idea for hiding the monitor/speakers, would be to hinge the centre section and drawer front up to reveal the monitor/speakers fixed to the hinge section.


----------



## stix (18 May 2007)

Ah, I see what you mean (I think).

I'm not sure if there will be enough room to get the monitor and speakers under there as well as the keyboard and still have enough room to sit at the desk. I'll have a play around and see what I can come up with.

Steve


----------



## stix (23 May 2007)

For the door on the right-hand side is it possible to get concealed hinges that will allow the door to close inside the frame but when opened will clear the frame to allow the shelves to slide out? I was originally thinking of kitchen style hinges but the only ones I can find are for use when the door sits on the front of the frame and not inside. (Hope I've explained that clearly :? )


Cheers
Steve


----------



## Shultzy (23 May 2007)

Steve, You need something like this

http://www.woodfit.com/product_info.php ... 50mm+L%2FH

but you would need to provide a false wall to support the shelves.


----------



## stix (23 May 2007)

Thanks for that but I think it may be a bit much for the amount of use it will have.

The door only needs to be opened to turn the PC on and then it will be closed again. The only time the door will remain open is if I slide the scanner out to use it or if I need to get to the connections at the back of the PC - both of which will be very occasionally.

I have just found these that can be used for inset fixing but I'm not sure whether they will open out to clear the drawer sliders or not.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Shultzy (23 May 2007)

Steve, I think this post may help

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=16884


----------

